# "Nine-year-old sex slave is made pregnant by 10 ISIS militants raping her says aid worker"



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 12, 2015)

Nine-year-old sex slave is made pregnant by 10 ISIS militants raping her says aid worker Daily Mail Online

"# Female Yazidi held prisoner by ISIS, suffered horrific sexual abuse
# Victims include girl, nine, who is now 'pregnant by her abusers' 
# Earlier this week, ISIS released 216 Yazidi prisoners in northern Iraq
# Group, made up of 40 children, women and elderly, released after a year "


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Apr 12, 2015)

​


----------

